# Basil, Max, Tumnus & Lucy '07



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

For those of you who havent seen the novel thatis my previous blog, you can catch up here:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14336&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=1

To start the new year I thought I would post some photos of my two little heart bunnies, Basil and Max.

Basil says "Dont even think of givingMax more medicine, Mommy!"







"I'll snuggle in bed with you if you give me treats..."






"Yes, yes, where are those treats, Mommy?"






"How can you resist this face?" 






"We love to snuggle in bed on lazy days"


----------



## binkies (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh I love them! The next to last picture is my favorite!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

There are my boys!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2007)

Now that's what I've been waiting for! :yes:


----------



## f_j (Jan 16, 2007)

The last picture is so precious!! They are such handsome boys!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


>




Look at that lovelykissy mouth!! :loveGive yourboys kisses from me Haley, they are just _too_ cute!:kiss:


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 16, 2007)

Haley, you're boys are SO cute! I wish minecould snuggle in my bed. My husband said that bed is a bunny free zone!:?That one pic of Max is just too much, he's such a doll. Howis he feeling?


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone They sure are snuggle bunnies :hug2:

Max is still sounding pretty bad. The vet should be calling me tomorrowwith the culture results from his nasal flush. I just hope we found_something_.For now, Im just doing my best tokeep him comfortable. Hes eating and otherwise functioning normally,just a little bit down most days


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2007)

OH Haley, I'm in LOVE:heart:

Those pictures are beautiful.

Note to self put them on Bunny Napping List.

Please give them a big Hug &amp; Kiss from me.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Now that's what I've been waiting for! :yes:


:yeahthat

Beautiful pics Haley!


----------



## maomaochiu (Jan 18, 2007)

no, i cannot resist. NO ONE can ;-)))

they are soooooo adorable!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2007)

Look at those adorable EYELASHES!!! How CUTE!! 

I just love bunny eyelashes...they really are beautiful, aren't they?

Makes me melt........
*
Haley wrote: *


> "How can you resist this face?"


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

haley, i am in love with basil. . . i think is color is so cute on him. . .


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> haley, i am in love with basil. . . i think is color is so cute on him. . .


"Whats that you say Katie? Yes, I am rather good looking, arent I?"


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

do you think it would degradebasil's manly-ness if i commented on just how cute his pink little bunny lips were?


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

lol. He's used to the non-masculine compliments, living with me 

He knows he's pretty


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> He knows he's pretty


i bet he does! it is okay, mine do too. . . i think that all spoiledhouse rabbits know that they are pretty and they they control theirhumans world. . .

. . .or is that just mine?


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

So I thought I would add some pics of Lucy and Tumnus that I took last week. 

Lucywas accidently shut in the closet while I was away for a few hours. When I came home, this is what I found:

"Stay away from my nest!"






Tumnus says, "uh oh, Lucy...what didyou do?...Mom is gonna kill you!"






Pulling fur and building her "nest". Seeing as how I had had her for about 30 days...I was sweating bullets!






And back to normal. Whew!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh Haley, that Lucy looks like a little Devil. What actually did she tear apart there?

Mr Tumnus looks ashandsome as ever. Daisy Mae sawthe picture of the two of them and she was a touch jealous, until Icalmed her down and explained to her that Lucy was just a "GoodFriend" his love was still towards her. She feltmuch better.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maomaochiu (Jan 19, 2007)

ohhhh, seems like Lucy and Tumnus get alongpretty well, that is so great!!! finally Tumnus's got someoneto hang out with. that Lucy girl looks a little like my boymaomaochiu, hehe!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

hahahahahaha what a champion, it's so funny(well as long as they dont destroy expensive stuff) when they get intomischief, I looove that picture of her with the fur in her mouth thatis so funny!! what a naughty bunny! I love how Mr Tumnus is looking soinnocent, i mean seriously as if he would EVER misbehave :no:!!:roflmao:


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2007)

*Susan:* Ifyou can see in the background theres a huge pack of toilet paper rolls.She successfully tore up a few rollsto buildher"nest"! It was quite a surprise when I opened the closetdoor! And tell Daisy Mae Tumnus still loves her. 

*Maomaochiu:* She does look like your boy (but smaller)...like when he was little 

*Bangbang:* he does look pretty innocent! Hessuch a good little boy. He just sits here watching Lucy in amazement atthe stunts she pulls. I dont think he knows what to think of thislittle squirrel-like thing running around his house!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

Lucy is so funny, I just love looking at thephotos of her!! She always has such a cheeky expression on her face andso much attitude!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 20, 2007)

That's so adorable...I just love the looks on both Lucy and Mr. Tumnus' faces...PRICELESS!! 

What a little stinker!! I just love spunky bunnies...:inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Can you just imagine having a bunch of little Lucy babies running around?

They are sooooooo cute together. They really look like apride of lions- Tumnus all majestic and disapproving, with his sleeklittle lady.


----------



## bunnee mom (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow you really have 4 adorable bunnies! Max has the cutest bunny lips I think I've ever seen


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> How big is Tumnus?


Tumnus is actually not very big, but hes so furry he appears larger. Ithink he weighs about 4 lbs. Lucy is almost 3 lbs and Basil and Max areabout 4.75.

So, I merged Lucy and Tumnus's cages the other day. They now have onebeautiful palace I have namedCair Paravel(another Narnia reference)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, I love their new home! A palace fit for such regal bunnies.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2007)

Haley, so they actually live togethernow? Mr Tumnus has accepted her into his livingquarters. That didn't take too long to bond, lucky you.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Umm could you tell me how many grids and what you used...Cause we are going to use that same style for Dallas and Teresa. 

Dallas weighs the same as Tumnus and Teresa Weighs less than Lucy.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

Jade, that looks like 34 grids. Fey and Sprite used to have a cage exactly like that. It's a great setup!

Haley, I love it! BTW, where did you get those grass mats from?


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2007)

*Susan,* yes Tumnus has "accepted" her, ifyou can call it that. Shes bossing him around all the timeand he's no longer allowed to take his afternoon naps. I'll see himflop down and just fall asleep and she'll come running and nudge him toget up! Poor guy.

*Alicia*, Its actually 37 grids if you count the second level (andI have one holding up the second level) which is also supported by adowel rod along the front and shelf L-brackets along the back wall. Ilove the way it all opens up for cleaning.

*Angela*, I got the grass mats at Bed Bath and Beyond this pastsummer. They were on clearance for only 1.00!! I wish I wouldve boughtthem all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you. :highfive:

:bunnydance:We are trying to figure if we could do that cage, withanother exactly the same on top. Than we would do twothatway. Dallas and Teresa in one, Connor in one, Ringo in another and lastbutnot least Elvis inthe last one. Than Samanthagets Dallas, andTeresa's pen. Samantha's pen would be usedfor a foster.:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not really here, but been meaning to saythat's my favourite cage design ever.  

And thought I'd better check in on Max... How's hedoing?





Hugs and nose pats all around!



sas et al :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes and I need pictures of Tumnus and Lucy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Haley, how's all the Babies doing? Daisy Mae sends a kiss to Mr Tumus.

We need more pictures of your Beauties.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll get some pics up soon, I promise!

Everyone is wonderful, except poor Max. We just started PenG injectionsto see if it would help his breathing problem or abscesses in his jaw.He is going back to see the vet dentist (who did his surgery the firsttime) on Friday. If he confirms what I think- that the abscesses are infact back, he will operate. I just hope he is able to with how badMax's breathing has become.

-Haley

PS. Susan, Tumnus sends his love and kisses to his foxy little lady, Daisy Mae


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2007)

Aww...poor sweet Max...I really hope things improve with the poor guy...

My kisses to everyone! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahh, poor Max, I feel so bad that he is notwell. I know how you feel.We always feelso helpless, we try to do everything that we can to make them feelbetter. I'm sure Max know that you are doing every thing youcan for him. 

Give him a BIG kiss from me.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Luck on fri Haley. Hopefuly the absess is not very deep.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor little Max. Major hugs and prayers.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope Max can beat the abscessesray:

I know how hard they are to deal with


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr Tumnus, will you be my Valentine?

Love 

Daisy Mae:heartbeat::bouquet::heart::inlove:


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

oh, sooska! what a cute photo!


----------



## Haley (Feb 14, 2007)

aww! Look at the little beauty!:bunnyheart 
I'll have to print thatgorgeous pic outfor him to admire. :inlove:

And will you be mine, Daisy Mae?







:kiss::hearts:love:heartsink iris:Love, Tumnus:heartbeat::bouquet: :bunnieskiss


----------



## cheryl (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh!,Daisy Mae is the most prettiestlittle thing,now there is no way that Mr Tumnus could pass up such ahot littlegirl 

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2007)

I forgot to post my snow bunny videos! 

Thanks to Susans brilliant idea, I decided to bring the snow inside for the babies to play in!









I wish I couldve gotten some better stuff on film. There was lotsofdigging and Tumnus was even rolling in it at one point!


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2007)

And a few pics of the lazy bunnies:

Tumnus doing his snail impression (I think he saw Pebbles pic):






Just being lazy:






And grumpy bunniesdont like mommy waking them from their nap:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 2007)

Aww cute video's,it seem's Tumnus and Lucy were enjoying themselves!

I love the pictures as well,Tumnus and Lucy make such a sweet little couple

Tumnus is just so cute! :inlove:






cheryl


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 2, 2007)

Teeheehee...Tumnus and Lucy are so freakin' cute! :rofl:

How are the other handsome boys doing? :wiggle


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 2, 2007)

Haley,

What breed is Lucy?


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

Lucy is a Netherland Dwarf. I think her coloring is called Orange.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 2, 2007)

I absolutely love the videos! :love They look asif they loved playing in the snow.I love the grumpy bunnypic as well.:rofl:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe...adorable pics and videos!! 

I loved the idea of bringing the snow in! Looks like they had fun in it, too! 

How's Max doing?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG - Tumnus on video! I didn't think he could get any cuter, but I was wrong!

And Lucywas so cute the way she cautiously investigated the snow before jumping in.


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats a really cute idea! Camo and Brody hatesnow. It snowed here last week, only an inch. I put them outside on theback lawn to see what they'd do and they ran back under the eaves,flipping their feet the whole time. They wouldn't venture back outagain. I finally brought them back inside where they spent 1/2 hourcleaning their feet. What prisses!

P.S. Tumnus is a hottie! And I love his name!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 12, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


>




:laugh:



:laugh:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

We need more.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow you have the cutest rabbits ever.Im happy i checked this blog out when i did, because imsupposed to get 3-5 inches of snow soon. I always wanted to see what mybunny would do in snow, but i dont own a harness. I never even thoughtof bringing the snow into the house! Haha i know what im doing nexttime it snows


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2007)

Carolyn, that is his gumpyold"curmudgeon"face. Isnt he the best?!

I'll get some new pics up soon, I promise. Maybe Max will grace you guys with some post op pics of how well he is doing!

Binkyrabbit, thanks for the sweet compliments. The snow was Soooska'sidea. She had done it for her bunnies, so I copied. Mr Tumnus loved it!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 16, 2007)

Haley, how can you call that sweet Mr Tumnus a*"crusty, ill-tempered, and usually oldman"* 

Daisy Mae thinks he is one *:heartbeat:"HOT LOOKIN GUY":heartbeat:*

*Susan:bunnydance:*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh Haley, Tumnus is just precious!His colouring is just awesome.:bunnybutt:

I think I want one in the same colour-Ha.:hug:

Those vids were awesome. Keep em comin. Lucy is so cute with him.:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

As cute as Timmy's little sister and her boyfriend are, Fiona and I are missing our dutch amigos.


----------



## Starina (Mar 17, 2007)

The videos were awesome. I think I am going tobring some snow in for my TinkleBunny. We were in the middle of thatGIANT snowstorm yesterday.

I loved Tumnus' "Must eat all the snow" video. Very cute.:lol

~Star~


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> As cute as Timmy's little sister and her boyfriend are,Fiona and I are missing our dutch amigos.


Heres something to tide you over until I can get more!







My two snuggle bunnies. They have been doing a lot of cuddling. Max is doing great!


----------



## binkies (Mar 18, 2007)

How handsome! Great to hear Max is doing so good! :bunnydance:


----------



## f_j (Mar 18, 2007)

Haley, that picture is heart-melting!! Your boys are just adorable!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww ....sweet Maxie and Basil...I'm so happy to see their sweet faces! 

And Mr. Tumnus and Lucy.....*sigh*...such a perfect pair of pairs you have! 

Hugs to all!! And good job fighting illness kisses to Max!!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 18, 2007)

Awwwww, thank you! That's a beautiful picture. I think I just might need to steal those boys.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

LOOK at those NOSES!!! Too precious.:inlove: I need more pics:whistling.


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Max decided that since he has been through so much lately, he deserves his own little photo shoot:

"Ahhem, Get away, Basil, its my photo shoot":






"Finally, some space":






"Chillin on my, er I mean mom's bed":






"Look how tall I am, mom!":






"Whats this, daddy, treats?":






"Mine, all mine!":






and...down.... "Its hard being this good looking":


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

YAY!!! There's that handsome dutchie boy!!

It's so wonderful to see him so healthy and happy again...poor guy's had a tough almost-year! 

Love to you and the babies!! 

Rosie*


----------



## missyscove (Mar 25, 2007)

Fiona would like me to pass kisses on to the boys. They're so handsome.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

They're sooooo cute!


----------



## Spring (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww! so cute! I love your group .

Hehe this picture looks like he's chugging a drink out of a cup .


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello Basil, Max, Tumnus and Lucy!
I see all is well, Basil and Max as usually your tuxedos are lookingfabulous! And of course Mr Tumnus your looking and scrumptious as ever!!
Now I write because I wish to request some Lucy photos, BangbangDEMANDS some Lucy photos she seems to think the boys should just BACKOFF and let the lady have some camera time! After all she's got thesame name as Bangbangs best friend Lucy (who would be HORRIFIED tothink a rabbit has the same name, as apparently rabbits smell! Pffttypical cat!)
Well until next time Bangbang and I bid you farewell and look forward to more snap shops of the awesome foursom!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Lucy needs a photoshoot!

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) ,Dukeof Earl ,TheRocky Show and Friends , 

LeviGene , and for the last dayBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny (ADOPTED)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Haley, Daisy Mae wanted me to post a coupleof pictures on here for Mr Tumnus, she's afraid that since Lucy hasbeen in the picture she is forgotten. So please make sure MrTumnus sees his TRUE LOVE.:heartbeat:

Susan and Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2007)

And here's the second picture, she just woke up after having dreams of Mr Tumnus.

Susan &amp; Daisy Mae


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

Look at those beautifulboys!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

How's Lucy doing? 

Oh, and _anytime_ you just _happen_ to get pics of Max andBasil, just go ahead and put em on here.:whistling They areirresistible!:heart:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 1, 2007)

OOoh, great new pictures!! Max islookin so good. I love him and Basil! We don't getto see enough of those two (hint hint - MORE pictures)

_______________
Nadia


----------



## aeposten (Apr 7, 2007)

Haley,
Your crew looks great! How is Max doing after all of the medicalproblems he had last year? He looks like he is doing very well. I'm soglad that you found a friend for Mr.Tumnus! Lucy is such a beautifulgirl, and I love the theme you have with the names (even for theirbunny palace!)

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2007)

Amy!! I missed you!

Max is doing great. He just had another surgery about a month ago toremove the abscess and all of his inscisors. So far, he's wonderful!You need to update your blog, I miss pics of your kids!

Oh, and I'll try to get more pics soon. I wanted to do an Easter photo shoot but Im sick as a dog today, so we'll see...


----------



## aeposten (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that all is well! It's amazinghow well our bunnies can do without their front teeth! I posted somemore recent pictures in an introduction thread, and I'm planning onupdating the bunny blog as soon as I get back from picking up my Easterorder at the bakery (I've promised the family that I will not eat allof the cupcakes before dinner tomorrow.)

-Amy


----------



## aeposten (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's the answer to the question about the hay that you asked on the intro page.

Haley- Alfred never ate much hay, I think it was probably because histeeth were so in the way. Don't get me wrong, he did eat it, but I hadto cut it up into small pieces. 

Since his surgery his hay eating habits have stayed about the same. I'mstill cutting it up for him, in hopes that it will get him to eat more.I think that maybe his gums are still a little sore, as his surgery wasonly about a week ago (Actually, looking at my calendar, it was only 4days ago, Tuesday the 3rd of April), and he only stopped the pain medstoday. Maybe it's just too pointy and dry? I'm going to give it anotherday or two then maybe I'll try spraying it with water to soften it. Iwouldn't leave it out for very long like that though, because themoisture might attract bacteria.

Alfred has been eating everything else though. Lots of pellets, freshgreens, and the occasional fruits and veggies. I still have to cut theharder things (fruits and veggies) into small pieces though, because hedoesn't have the front teeth to break them apart.
I'd love any tips and ideas that you have as far as feeding/food choices for bunnies without incisors.

-Amy


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 8, 2007)

Whoa, Lucy looks like William's long lost sister!

Haley, I :heart: your pictures so much! Basil and Max look like thebest of friends, and I especially love the one of Max flopped next tohis condo :inlove:

Do your boys ever pee on your bed? It's William's favorite past time.

Words cannot express how adorable I think Tumnus is. Not only is hephysically adorable, you can tell his personality through the pics.Wow, he is such a cutie!


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2007)

aww Thanks Flopsnwills :hug2:Max peesin my bed sometimes. He did it more when he was very sick and didntwant to get down. I always try to put a thick towel under him..

Okay, I have Easter photos! I have to get some sleep so I'll post themall tomorrow, but heres a little teaser for Mr. Tumnus fans:







Wanna know whathe's thinking?: "Not cool, mom. Not cool" :disgust:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 11, 2007)

Daisy Mae is in LOVE.:inlove:

How did you keep the flowers in his fur and where did you get the blanket? Daisy Mae wants one. 

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

If he's not precious.I know he doesn't think so. He He.I love it Haley! 

Love you Tumnus!:inlove:


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Daisy Mae is in LOVE.:inlove:
> 
> How did you keep the flowers in his fur and where did you get the blanket? Daisy Mae wants one.



Tell Daisy Mae I took a few of Tumnus sans Lucy just for her 

The flower is actually a hair tie (on a rubberband), its mineactually.:embarrassed: And the thing underneath is actually an Eastertable cloth from Walmart I picked up for 1.50 

Thanks AngelnSnuffy, he is precious, isnt he?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

Does he know he has permanent makeup on around his eye?:run:

I love it!:heart:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwwwwww .......

I think I've died and gone to heaven with all the cuteness!!!Mr. Tumnus is such a little dreamboat!! What a handsomeboy!!!!! 

Oh, you might have heard...my Drew (Tumnus' long lost twin) is a boy,we found out...hehe!! So they're even more alikenow!! 

More pictures!!! 

Love ya,

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

P.S. That picture is officially my desktop background...hehe...love it!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, heres the rest!

First, my heart boys, Basil and Max:
















Next, one of Tumnus and Lucy:






Lucy (who was impossible to photograph, half my pics are a brown blur!):






And, the precious (and not feminine at all) Mr. Tumnus:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Haley,your Kodak took some reallynice colourful pictures. The flashfilled in nicelyto brighten up the shadows.

Rainbows!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...I'm speechless...those pictures are perfect!! Even the ones where they so obviously disapproved, hehe!!

Wonderful...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Haley all your Babies are stunning. 






Daisy Mae is more in LOVE:heartbeat:, she can't believe how HANDSOMEher Boyfriend is,she says he gets better looking with everypicture yor take.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

Haley - you got some great pictures!I'm suprised Tummy stayed in the basket long enough for you to getpictures of him sitting calmly. I didn't do easter picturesthis year... maybe next year.

I remember your video of Tumnus and Lucy in the snow, but I went backto look after you mentioned it and you're right - Misty was doingEXACTLY what Lucy was doing - running around checking things out... andCharlie (Like Tumnus) just hopped right in. 



Such little characters!

____________
Nadia


----------



## maomaochiu (Apr 11, 2007)

Haley, they are sooooooo sooooooo cute!!! Great pictures!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 14, 2007)

That was a cuteness overload. Yourboys are looking handsome, as usual. Keep a close eye on themas I'm trying to figure out how to get there with my carrier rightabout now.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!:heartsAnd well done on taking them - it's not easy, the buns never stay still when you want them to.


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Tumnus, it's me Daisy Mae, mommie finallyleft the room so I wanted to send you this picture of me sleepingdreaming of when we can run away together.

Love :heartbeat:

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"


----------



## binkies (Apr 14, 2007)

They are sooo gorgeous! Basil and Max are stunning!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Mr Tumnus, I got all prettied up for you for when we go on our date. I hope I'm hot enough for you.

Love Daisy Mae:heartbeat:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2007)

Hi Haley, it's been far too long since we haveseen pictures of your Babies, yes Lucy too even though Daisy Mae is alittle (actually a lot)jealous of her.

Look forwrd to more pictures.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart

PS

Daisy Mae is a little upset with Mr Tumnus:heartbeat: as he didn'tanswer her last entry to him. She's sulking in her cage, looking at thecomputer screen waiting for his reply.


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (May 4, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Daisy Mae is a little upset with Mr Tumnus:heartbeat: as hedidn't answer her last entry to him. She's sulking in her cage, lookingat the computer screen waiting for his reply.


Auntie Susan, pwease tell Daisy Made I am very sorry. Mom said she didnt see that Daisy Mae had written to me.

Mom said she will print outDaisy Mae's pictureand hangit up in my cage. Tell Daisy Mae I thinkshe looks beautiful with the flowers inher hair. Mom put those in my hair once and I hated it-but it looks good on her!

Love,

Tumnus


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 27, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaleyyyyyyyyyyyyy, we need some pics of your permanent babies and of your foster babies!!


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2007)

aww so nice of you to think of us, Steph. I dont think I have any new ones, but I can repost some of the stuff I lost in May.

First, my sweet Basil boy asleep in my arms:







Max, snuggling with Basil and attempting his best frog impression:






Tumnus, hogging the air conditioning:






Tumnus and Lucy, sunning themselves ona lazy afternoon:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pictures Haley, you have the cutest Bunnies (even Lucy LOL). Daisy Mae & I love the picture of Tumnus on the vent. He looks so small how much does he weigh? 

I still think you should bring Tumnus:bunnyheart to Toronto when you come to visit and Daisy Mae and I will Bunnysit when you guys are out on the town.

Susan:bunny19


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL! Lucy looks ferocious in that last pic! Great pics your buns are really cute.


----------



## Haley (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats because Lucy hates me!!

And Susan, you can take Tumnus, hes being such a brat today!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Haley, we need more pictures of all your Beauties especially Mr Tumnus for Daisy Mae.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Haley, we need more pictures of all your Beauties especially Mr Tumnus for Daisy Mae.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


 :yeahthat:
I'm reposting this as we haven't had any updated pictures lately June 27 to be precise. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2007)

I know, Im slacking! I have tomorrow off so I'll try and get some good ones. I need to get some of my fosters as well so you all can see how cute they are.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Haley! I am loving your blog. Tumnus is the most gorgeous bunny. I especially loved the Easter photos. We've got the same bunny tablecloth...I've got to remember to do photos on it next year. I'm afraid that only Pipkin will sit still long enough...unless I put some special treats in the Easter basket.

You NIC cage is great, too. I really love the design. Building a newer large cage for Emmaline & Pipkin is on my list of things to do this fall/winter. Where did you get your plans for the design of Cair Paravel?

Apparently you are a Narnia fan...Tumnus, Lucy, Cair Paravel. Neat theme.

Oh, and I can't forget to mention how adorable Max, Basil, and Lucy are. Just let Tumnus know he isn't the only good looking one in your household!


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> I know, Im slacking! I have tomorrow off so I'll try and get some good ones. I need to get some of my fosters as well so you all can see how cute they are.


Ummmmm........:stikpoke


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2007)

:yeahthat: :biggrin2::biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

A few of my kids:

Tumnus and Lucy, chillin' by the fan:






Snuggly boys, Basil and Max, doing what they do best:






If only my life were this easy :






And my foster kids:

Max 2.0, aka the treat monster:











Nigel, my sweet dutch friend:











and Fiona, my friend's bunny who Im bunnysitting:






Enjoy! ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Haley, great pictures. 

Daisy Mae loved the picture of Mr Tumnus, she was a little jealous of his friend Lucy but I told her they were just friends. Basil and Max are too adorable, they are so cute together. 

I love Max 2.0, what kind of Bunny is he? And little Nigel is adorable too. And not to leave out Fiona she's quite the looker.

Looking forward to many more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:

PS

Is your boyfriend as passionate as you are about rabbits?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

FINALLY!

Your dutchie boys are perfect as always, and I think i _need_ Nigel. I love his name too, so British. Did you name him?


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

Lets see if I can answer all the questions!

Susan, Tell Daisy Mae Tumnus loves her. He just "tolerates" Lucy 

Max 2.0 is an agouti lop. Not sure what kind of lop though. Hes a big boy, he's awesome! 

My boyfriend isnt crazy about bunnies like me, but he does love them. He actually raised my Max for the first year we had him- we didnt know he was a boy so it was difficult to have both boysin my apartment where we werent allowed pets, so he keptMax for a year. He really doesnt complain about all the buns as long as I clean up after them all and dont let Lucy chew up all the carpet. 

Angela, isnt that an awesome name?! Yes, I named him in hopes of adding him to the dutch army Im building for world takeover (tell Loki he's invited). Basil is pronounced the British way so I thought Nigel would fit right in (we'll have to see if he agrees).

Oh and Bunnicula asked about my condo for Tumnus and Lucy above. I didnt really have any "plans" for it, just put it together how I thought it would work best. Let me know if you need help!


----------



## binkies (Jul 20, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!! Great pictures, I just love them all!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Every heard of the Dutch Mafia on the Petbunny email list? Loki would love to join your army, as long as Princess Mocha says it's ok. All hail Princess Mocha!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I want Nigel. So cute!


----------



## Kristinpsc (Jul 25, 2007)

Haley.. hmmm Max 2.0 is too cute!!! wow Adorable, lol

THANKS, YOU ROCK FOR EVERYTHING YOUVE DONE!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh Lord, look at that Bazzle.

Wesley and I will come have a nap with him .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 26, 2007)

:inlove:Look at those cuties!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

*Kristinpsc wrote: *


> Haley.. hmmm Max 2.0 is too cute!!! wow Adorable, lol
> 
> THANKS, YOU ROCK FOR EVERYTHING YOUVE DONE!!!


Youre welcome, Kristen. He sure is a special little guy. Actually, its not 100% definite, but I think my boyfriend Mike is going to adopt Max. I dont think he can part with him at this point unless it was to an amazing home. Theyre buddies now.

Heres some more pics of Max 2.0 (aka the Treat Monster):

This is how we are greeted when we come downstairs:







Streeeetch for that banana chip:






"I'll give you kisses if you give me more treats":






"What? No more?"






"I guess I should work off my snacks. Gotta get rid of this belly!":






He's such a character! He's like a little puppy how he runs around begging.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 28, 2007)

AWW! I missed all your sweet babies! And the new ones are just too cute!

There's a couple photos of Basil where I would just love to snuggle up next to him and take a nap right now. :bed:He just looks so squishy and snuggly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

Max 2.0 is perfect. Haley your bf needs to keep him so we can get pictures.


----------



## Kristinpsc (Jul 30, 2007)

oh my gosh! That made my day today! thanks

Too cute.....let me know more about what you and your boyfriend deciedes, thatd be so great....i love that they are such buddies.:rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2007)

And for all you fellow dutch lovers, heres some pics of sweet Nigel. He's very difficult to photograph because he moves around so much!













I'll try to get more of these guys in natural light- it was sort of dark when I was taking these.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2007)

I love his color. How is he?


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh...he is sooo cute! Was he one of the 5 buns that came from Chicago? How big is he? He looks little.

Also, its adorable that your boyfriend loves Max 2.0. He looks like a good "guy bunny"


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2007)

Yup, Nigel is one of the "Chicago 5" . Its impossible to imagine how anyone could think of putting him down. Hes so adoptable. 

He's very friendly and sweet. He loves to be pet at his level but he nips if I hold him for too long. He has some sharp baby teeth!

Youre right Cara, he is still pretty small. He's only around 6 months so he's still filling out a little. I'd guess he weighs about 3.5 lbs or so? He's smaller than Basil and Max for sure. 

Im really hoping he will stop nipping because I would love to bond him to Basil and Max. I want a dutch menagerie lol. 

He's just really sweet and I want to keep him. Im a sucker for dutches though.


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

Because we all need some cheering up:

Mr. Tumnus, up close and personal:






Tumnus relaxing and Lucy reading to pounce if I dont get away from her man:






And a video I made of Basil and Max. I needed something to make me smile.

Its sort of blurry and the music is a little weird since it was too large and I had to make it under 1MB to upload to photobucket. Still cute though :


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

AWWWW!!!!

These pics and video made my day! Tumnus looks VERY relaxed!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great pics, great vid! Thanks Haley. Basil and Max are precious.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 10, 2007)

That video is too cute! I just loved how they jumped up to you and the camera. So precious!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish Lily looked like Tumnus mane-wise. She's soo fluffy I feel sorry for her sometime. She has to groom all that fur. She keeps it pretty much immaculate.



t.


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

[suB]Thanks guys :biggrin2:[/suB]

*myLoki wrote: *


> I wish Lily looked like Tumnus mane-wise. She's soo fluffy I feel sorry for her sometime. She has to groom all that fur. She keeps it pretty much immaculate.


Thats why you need a furminator Works wonders!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll trade you Wash for Tumnus I can't resist his furry face :hearts


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

A few pics of my crew:

First, some pics of the buns with their new pillows Susan made for them. They love them so much. Thanks Susan!

Basil relaxin:







Max 2.0:






Tumnus (his pillow has a heart on it ):






And some other cute pics:

Basil caught in the act of stealing hay:






Tumnus being cute (I swear he poses when he sees the camera):






And beautiful Max (see how he holds his mouth since he has no teeth :biggrin2:






Enjoy! :big kiss:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

They are soo adorable!

I love Max, and his big lip- too cute!

Susan, those pillows look so awesome! What do you stuff them with?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

:inlove:I love Max and Basil. Max's lips are too cute.


----------



## cmh9023 (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Max 2.0! He looks like a stuffed toy or a little furry puppy. (But of course all your buns are adorable!!)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2007)

Haley, I can't ever get enough! Great pics, I love those pillows Susan! Adorable.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr Tumnus is SO ADORABLE! Omg! I want to STEAL HIM! Sorry about all the capital letters but he's just so cute....can I have him? Pleeease?! Actually they're all equally adorable but he is particularly funny with his Lionhead mane....I love your bunnies. And I LOVE that pic of Lucy and Tumnus, with her about to pounce!

Actually I'm on another forum and occasionally I post cute pictures....would it be okay if I posted that picture, and put it back to this site?


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> Mr Tumnus is SO ADORABLE! Omg! I want to STEAL HIM!





> Actually I'm on another forum and occasionally I post cute pictures....would it be okay if I posted that picture, and put it back to this site?



Back off, he's all mine! :duellol

Sure you can post his pic.Spread the Tumnus love:big wink:


----------



## Ivory (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol, I also decided to make it my Facebook profile picture.


----------



## Haley (Sep 23, 2007)

A few more random pics:

What I like to call "Maxin and Relaxin""






and 2.0, also "Maxin and Relaxin'"






Max, sporting his tie daddy bought him, he's such a little gentleman:






My brave beautiful boy:






And kisses from Basil:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 23, 2007)

Max and that tie is the cutest thing ever :inlove:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2007)

:yeahthat:



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2007)

[align=center]*AAAWWWWW!!!

*[align=center]They are all ssoo adorable :biggrin2:
[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2007)

Haley your babies are so cute. 

I need to get Buttercup a tie like that. Where did his Daddy get the tie?

How's Mr Tumnus doing? Daisy Mae needs a picture fix of him. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2007)

Susan, I have a feeling he got the tie at your favorite store you cant shop at- Target. You and Chris will have to come to Michigan sometime and we'll go there It was made for cats but works for bunnies just as well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwww Haley, I love the pics! The tie one is the best, haha, and you can see some pics of Tumnus, Max and Basilin the background:biggrin2:.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, so I want one of those ties as well- I actually have been keeping my eye out for a black bowtie for Charlie. 

I love that you call foster Max - 2.0. hehehe. Too funny.

Great pictures - are those blue pillows the ones Susan made?? 

___________
Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


>




Somehow I missed this round of photos. The video is beautiful - what's the name of that song, I love it!! And I love Basil and Max. The song is so nostalgic - makes me just want to cuddle them both and never let go.

And that picture of Lucy - hahahaha - that's a Misty face if I ever saw one!!

____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Ok, so I want one of those ties as well- I actually have been keeping my eye out for a black bowtie for Charlie.
> 
> Great pictures - are those blue pillows the ones Susan made??


So I should get you Canadians Target ties for Christmas? :biggrin2:

Yes, those are the pillows Susan made, we love them! 

And the song is "Only You" by Joshua Radin. 

And heres some more photos of Tumnus and Lucy:











And for Daisy Mae:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 27, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> And the song is "Only You" by Joshua Radin.



:foreheadsmack:I think I already knew that cause I listened to it when I was song picking!! I knew the voice was familiar.

______________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin2:My Lucy.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 27, 2007)

*steals Tumnus*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute pictures Haley, my goodness Lucy looks Cranky. LOL

Daisy Mae loved the pictures. I think her heart is with Mr Tumnus, I don't think she wants Winston. LOL 

Note to sell visit Haley with a very big carry case to Bunny Nap Mr Tumnus.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a few cute pics to post:

Grumpy girl Lucy enjoys (sort of) a cuddle session with Haley:












And sweet Nigel boy poses for the camera:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2007)

i see what you mean by the dutch mafia now!
nigel could be tony's twin. he even has the neck coloring--like his ear/eye color ran a little onto his neck.
i bet they are related: two tort dutches from chicago shelters recently? i mean, what are the chances?


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah I know! And there was another boy we took out of Chicago ACS named Michael who could have been their twin. :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha,Lucy is just to cute...just look at that face....awwwww






Also,i want this guy!!,he's absolutely gorgeous!!:inlove:






Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Basil and Max are trying to kiss me through the computer screen! Those cute bunny lipth! :inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww, I love Lucy, Ithink Diva Lucy needs to come live with me and she and Diva Misty can start their own all female mafia to rival the dutch mafia...

___________
Nadia


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 19, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous! I love looking at the pics :biggrin2:The tie is just too precious hehe!


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 19, 2007)

hi Haley! Nice pics! Cute bunnies! That lucy is little miss attitude, isn't she???


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2007)

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> That lucy is little miss attitude, isn't she???


Oh yeah- and I didnt tell you guys but the other day Max 2.0 ran upstairs into Tumnus and Lucy's territory and Lucy was not happy. She was attacking Tumnus so I picked her up and held her against my chest. When I put my head down against hers she reached up and bit my face so hard! I have a huge 1 inch gash on my cheek from the little brat!

Im definitely her slave


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like Teresa if she is angry. I reaaly want her.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2007)

You see Haley you should have brought Mr Tumnus here to be with Daisy Mae, then you could have bonded Max 2.0 with Lucy. LOL

How does the tie Max is wearing stay on. I've looked at so many pet stores for one and can't find them anywhere so I figured I'd make Buttercup one but I need to see how to keep it on him.

Thanks Haley

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 26, 2007)

Haley, I wanted to tell you for the longest time that it took me so long to figure out Mr Tumnus is a lionhead How come he doesn't look like a lionhead in your avatar? Is that and older pic? I'm curious


----------



## Haley (Oct 26, 2007)

hehe :biggrin2: Yup, hes a broken tort lionhead who we found in the wild. That pic was taken the week we got him- a lot of his hair was gone from being malnourished so he didnt have as much of a mane. Plus his ears are back in the pic. 

We really didnt know how beautiful he was until a few months later when he put some weight on and got his gorgeous mane and coat.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't believe you found him in the wild :shock:Soooooooooo gorgeous :biggrin2efinitely one of my favs :inlove:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 30, 2007)

*cough cough* I need more Basil and Max pictures!



...Please :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Haley, how are you and all the babies doing? Need some updated pictures.

Daisy Mae sends tons of Hugs & Kisses to you and Mr Tumnus. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## jam224 (Nov 6, 2007)

I get to see your crew tomorrow!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2007)

Now jam224 that is just not fair. I'll make a deal with you, you bunnynap Mr Tumnus for Daisy Mae and something BIG will be in it for you. LOL (But don't tell Haley or Lucy)

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope, Mr. Tumnus is mine :biggrin2:

Ive been majorly slacking in the photo department! I'll try to get some new pics up soon. Mr. Tumnus is probably about due for another photo shoot.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

*starts chanting* basil and max, basil and max! 









:biggrin2lease?


----------



## jam224 (Nov 6, 2007)

*jam224 wrote: *


> I get to see your crew tomorrow!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> :biggrin2:


Meh... strike that... you got us doing spay detail tomorrow, lol. 

Raincheck for Sunday!! :biggrin2:


----------



## jam224 (Nov 6, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Now jam224 that is just not fair. I'll make a deal with you, you bunnynap Mr Tumnus for Daisy Mae and something BIG will be in it for you. LOL (But don't tell Haley or Lucy)
> 
> Susan:biggrin2:


LOL! :rofl: Oh man... if I bunnynap Mr. Tumnus, I think I'd like to keep that fuzzbuttfor myself!! :biggrin2: Sooooo handsome! :bunnyheart

Yes, we need more pictures of your crew! :nod


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> A few more random pics:
> 
> Max, sporting his tie daddy bought him, he's such a little gentleman:


Haley, there are so many gorgeous pics of your bunnies in this thread, I just love looking at them all! However, this one really caught my eye tonight. 

Now _that's_ adorable!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 15, 2007)

Haley,

The video of Max and Basil is pretty funny. Do you have a treat, or are they always that noisy?


----------



## Haley (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Bessetluv, we love that tie picture as well :biggrin2:

Offspring, I dont have a treat but Im making the "treat noise" when you see them turn and look at me. If I sort of make a click noise with my mouth they know its time for treats and come running 

Oh and I posted a better version on youtube a while back and forgot to post it here. the song sounds much better. But you have to excuse the messy room lol [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL0AzvFY11Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL0AzvFY11Y[/ame]


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2007)

I finally have some pictures to share and lots of them! We had a holiday photo shoot today!




First, Santa and his little helper:




















Baby Dutch (aka Nigel):






Basil and Max meeting a new friend (Biggie Max/Max 2.0)






Pretty Lucy girl actually being nice for photos:






Basil and Max (who are too dignified for costumes, btw)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 12, 2007)

I love them all!


That Lucy and Tumnus are something. Give them some craisens for the pose, haha.:shock:
Thanks for sharing Haley, I expect more now.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2007)

AWW!! HALEY!! I think I've died and gone to cuteness overload heaven!!! What PERFECT pictures...oh man...

:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 12, 2007)

I cannot believe how adorable those pictures are!....they're simply gorgeous 

Cheryl


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 12, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!

My favorites are the ones with Lucy. She is SO pretty - reminds me so much of Misty. The 2nd one of her in the skirt is the cutest! I love them. So are you going to try bonding Max 2.0 to Basil and Max? They look like they're getting along in that that picture.... hmm... 

So you're going to put some of these in the Holiday contest right?


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Mr. Tumnus hates me now but thats ok. Nothing some craisins wont fix 

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> So are you going to try bonding Max 2.0 to Basil and Max? They look like they're getting along in that that picture.... hmm...
> 
> So you're going to put some of these in the Holiday contest right?


Im not sure about Max 2.0- I know for a fact they would bond. All are so easy going. Im just not sure because Bas and Max are in my bedroom and theres not a whole lot of room for an 8lb bunny. Plus, this may sound odd, but I havent really felt a bond with Max 2.0 and Im so close with Basil and Max.

Oh and I did add the pics to the contest. It was so hard to decide on just one!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 12, 2007)

SO CUTE! They are all just too adorable for words! And you're right Haley, Nigel and Hazel do look alike. Is Nigel from Chi-town too?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 13, 2007)

awww, look at my little Max boy and his cutie lips!

Looks like everyone's in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2007)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> Nigel and Hazel do look alike. Is Nigel from Chi-town too?


Yup- so far the count is 5 look-alike tort dutches pulled from high kill shelters in Chicago: Nigel and Michael (both from ACS to Midwest), Potter (from ACS to Soulmate), Tonyshuman's Tony, and your Hazel. They could all be related


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 13, 2007)

Haley, they are all so cute! I can't believe Lucy and Tumnus will let you dress them up.  I can't imagine my Basil sitting still for that long!


----------



## Evey (Dec 13, 2007)

I seriously love the new pics!!!


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 14, 2007)

great pics!!! wish mine could sit there for more than 1 second as i take pics.


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness all those pictures are way too cute!! Neither of mine would even let me attempt to put a costume on them, nevermind pose!!

Those pics are awesome!

Happy Holidays!



Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2007)

Haley, I can't remember if I congratulated Mr Tumnus & Lucy for winning the Christmas photo contest.

I'm trying to figure out a way to put Daisy Mae's Xmaspicture in with Mr Tumnus' picture, but don't tell Lucy. 

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Susan! 

Im in Florida right now so Im missing my babies like crazy! They are all at my parents house (in one room) so they are going to hate me when I get home tomorrow


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you're having a great time, Haley! 

What's the weather like? I know you aren't missing MI weather, it's really cold here in IL now. It was -22 this morning:shock:.

I hope the buns won't be too mad at you. Well, Lucy probably will be.


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the weather was perfect the first two days (75 and sunny) but today was cold! It was about 50 but the wind chill made it feel much colder, especially near the water. I was freezing, but I kept reminding myself it was about 6 degress in Michigan with all that snow!

My mom said Tumnus and Basil were stomping all night the first night. I put them all in the same room since my parents have cats- it was safer that way


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! How did I miss this? Look at those handsome boys! All the Christmas pics were great, but this is my favorite.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooo - photo update when you get home please?:biggrin2:

I love your bunnies!:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2008)

My boys are looking handsome... as usual... in their Christmas pictures! 
Fiona would like to make an offer to Lucy: Basil & Max (her look-alikes) in exchange for Timmy (Lucy's look-alike)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2008)

Haley, Daisy Mae says you have been slacking in the Mr Tumnus picture department. She asked me to beg you for more pictures of him. She needs a new one for her cage.

Oh yes she said she'd love to see the rest of your babies too (even Lucy). 

Do you still have Max 2.0? He's adorable!

Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo:


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

aww I know! I think I took some and put them on my laptop but then it crashed on me. Im still waiting to hear whether or not I lost all my documents. Im praying theyre all still there!

Yup, I still have Max 2.0 and Nigel as "fosters" although it would have to be a really special home in order for me to let either one of them go. 

Tell Princess Daisy Mae I'll try to get some Tumnus pics later.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the pictures of your buns Haley - they are precious


----------



## kirst3buns (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with trailsend, they are prescious. My kids and I spent about 20 minutes looking through your blog on Monday. Of course, they now realize you have six rabbits at your house and wonder why we can't have 3 more. lol


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really need to get some new pictures. Ive been so busy lately that Ive really been slacking


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 13, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thanks guys! I really need to get some new pictures. Ive been so busy lately that Ive really been slacking


lol, I'll say! Goodness gracious, I'm having Max withdrawal! (I even have a picture of him as my desktop background!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2008)

[align=center]*MR TUMNUS WILL YOU BE MY VALENTINE*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*LOVE *[/align]
[align=center]*[shadow=violet]DAISY MAE[/shadow]*[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> [align=center]*MR TUMNUS WILL YOU BE MY VALENTINE*[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shock: That's about thee sweetest thing I've seen for a bunnydate!:biggrin2: It's very beautiful. You should photoshop Tumnus in!


----------



## Haley (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww look at that pretty girl! Im going to have to show Tumnus that one for sure. Give Daisy Mae kisses back 

:big kiss:Haley and Tumnus


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

*while haley and mr. tumnus are busy with daisy mae*

katie grabs basil, max, and max 2.0, stuffs them under my topand makes a mad dash back to traverse city

all the while yelling 

"ha ha ha, they are finally all mine. . ."

when laterquestioned about the lumps in my top, i will blame it on the terrible bunnyitis tumors. . .

so when do i get to see new photos of the wonderfull dutch duo?


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2008)

Haley's Warren 2008


----------

